# Windows 7 - Individual Desktop



## Marco7757 (24. Mai 2011)

Bei Windows 7 gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, sich einen individuellen Desktop zusammenzustellen (Farben etc.) sowie sich mit einem Tool genannt _Rainmeter _(und diverse andere natürlich) Informationen auf den Desktop zaubern kann (Daten, News etc. etc.).

Meine Frage ist: Wie fest beeinträchtigt ein solcher Desktop die Performance des Computers? Bemerkbar oder fast nicht?

Ich will meinen Computer nicht zumüllen und kann auch ohne diese Informationen leben. Aber bequem wäre es halt schon ...


----------

